# Army wants a Chief of Defence Staff



## Simple_Graduate (Oct 10, 2006)

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/articleshow/2119851.cms



> Former services top brass have suggested the government should immediately appoint a Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) in the wake of claims by retired army and air force officials that exposed the apparent lack of coordination during the Kargil operations in 1999.
> 
> *A Group of Ministers had recommended the creation of the post of CDS five years ago, but the matter is yet to be given priority by the UPA government that came to power in 2004, they said.*
> 
> ...



So should we have a CDS??


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 10, 2006)

Why hv u posted twice?
Soon the thread wll b deleted!


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Oct 10, 2006)

I would totally support having a CDS.



> At the time Op Kartikeya was being written the Government of India (GOI) was carrying out a comprehensive review of India's security environment. Ever since the National Democratic Alliance (NDA) came to hold office, they had promised to accord high priority to the country's defence needs. Part of the promise was fulfilled by the nuclear explosions at Pokharan. Kargil prompted a further push in this line of thinking. The creation of a National Security Advisor, the integration of intelligence services under the National Security Advisory Board, and the publication of India's nuclear doctrine were all steps in the right direction. There was also a crying need for a similar integration for the Indian Armed Forces.
> 
> Following the recommendations of the Kargil Review Committee (and a report by the group of ministers) the NDA government proposed to create a Defence Staff Headquarters (DSHQ) with numerous joint commands and a Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) at its head. The CDS would serve as a single-point military adviser to the GOI, whether in a crisis or for peacetime planning. Due to inter-service rivalry and political fears, what we got eventually was a watered down integrated Defence Staff Headquarters and a Chief of Integrated Defence Staff (CIDS). The appointment of a CDS has been postponed indefinitely.
> 
> ...



*www.airavat.com


----------



## Anindya (Oct 11, 2006)

What will the CDS do alone if the heads of the 3 divisions of our defence force  is not willing to cooperate with each other? MOD must interfare in this problem and get it sorted out. Our defence forces are hosting war-games with other nations but dont have coop within themselves. What a funny thing!


----------

